# looking to get a lease or join a club in south georgia



## jrider (Feb 26, 2012)

hello. lm new here and looking to join a lease/club. i live in tally and dont want the drive to be no more than an hour 1/2 if possible. if u have or know of any tracts available please let me know. thanks


----------



## huckleberrybo (Feb 26, 2012)

depending on what you want to spend I know of a couple .Pm me and i will send you the info


----------



## jrider (Mar 4, 2012)

still looking peoples.....


----------



## talisman (Mar 5, 2012)

jrider said:


> still looking peoples.....



What price range are you looking in


----------



## jrider (Mar 5, 2012)

well im probably looking to join a club and i wana stay in the $1300-1600 if possible


----------



## simonsays (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a club 1600 ac in early county which is near Blakely Dues are 1300 give me a call and i will answer any questions you may have thanks Ricki Laing 229-400-0643


----------



## simonsays (Mar 18, 2012)

Never heard from you today are you still interested


----------



## jrider (Mar 20, 2012)

awe man thats my bad. i do apologize. think ima wait it out tho and see if something else comes up closer. thanks for ur time


----------



## Pine Ridge (Mar 25, 2012)

i have 1600 plus acs in Camden county. Dues are $650 plus a 1 time $50 initiation fee


----------



## jrider (Mar 31, 2012)

givin it the ol saturday bump


----------



## jrider (Apr 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Boondocks (Apr 23, 2012)

Ihave land in Blakely call334-648-5416


----------

